# Old generator got rained on



## Mark123 (Feb 20, 2020)

I have an old (30 years) 4000 watt 8hp generator. It worked fine until it got rained on while running. I opened it up and it seems very simple inside. There is continuity between both hot wires and ground. Brushes are fine. Only 1 little electronic thing in there. Any idea what might be the problem. Not getting any voltage at either of the hot wires and ground (tested before the circuit breakers with engine running). Thanks


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

That "little electronic thing" is likely the "BOARD, Circuit - Bridge Rectifier #66850 " and they don't like getting wet. And also appear to be No Longer Available. Here's a link to a likely substitute: https://www.partsfortechs.com/asapcart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=857* See the notes on the linked page...*


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

No, @iowagold, that is not a common problem. But it does happen. Generac might feel compelled to explain it for the sake of unenlightened small generator owners. Owners who might do more damage than good and then blame the manufacturer. Or maybe Generac spec's highly stressed components that run at their limits? 

Unlike typical small generator problems caused by ignorance (what we called 'user abuse'), for example, the ubiquitous carburetor clog / stale gas / improper storage technique, yada yada,

... (before you jump in with the old 'use a gasoline additive' suggestion please do a deep dive investigation on that sorry topic- it's complex and, on some forums, at least, not fully understood)... 

the loss of residual magnetism is more typically caused by electrical / electronic malfunction, and /or environmental issues.

In this case the OP allowed water contact while the electrical components were energized. As tabora says, electricity and water don't play well together.


----------



## Mark123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Is there any testing I can do with my multimeter, at brushes or rectifier terminals etc...how do these old generators work? Why is there a rectifier involved, aren't they needed to make DC current. Thanks


----------



## Mark123 (Feb 20, 2020)

I tried flashing it by turning an electric drill backwards with a cordless drill, no help. Then I tried suppling 12 volts to brushes while running and output was only around 4 volts. Does this mean it is toast.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 2, 2018)

If the engine will still run acceptably, you could take the generator head off and power an alternator to make DC.

Use the DC to charge a battery and run an inverter.


----------

